# Far Cry 3!



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 11, 2011)

This game looks amazing, looks infinitely better than 2, which while great was a deeply, deeply flawed game. Looks like they've kicked up the voice acting and script a fair few notches and invested in proper character development as well as better action scenes.

Colour me extremely excited :3


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes!
I love me some Far Cry...
The ending of 2 was pretty lame considering how long the game was. Hopefully they dont do that in this one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 11, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> Yes!
> I love me some Far Cry...
> The ending of 2 was pretty lame considering how long the game was. Hopefully they dont do that in this one.



100% man, such a ridiculously weak ending to the game. It looks like with 3 they're adding somewhat of an RPG element which would benefit the game greatly.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks interesting...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope they fix the gameplay. Far Cry has always had cool graphics and cool ideas like the fire spread in the last one...its just the gameplay usually hinders them.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to see you can loot bodies now.


----------



## Origin (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved 2, and this looks way better haha.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jun 12, 2011)

I hate those fucking +10 elements. This isn't multiplayer. There is no need for that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2011)

harkonnen8 said:


> I hate those fucking +10 elements. This isn't multiplayer. There is no need for that.



It would be nice if they had a leveling system that those points go towards.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 13, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> It would be nice if they had a leveling system that those points go towards.



If you watch the second video, the producer explains that this is the case.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> If you watch the second video, the producer explains that this is the case.



Watching right after I type this. Thanks.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2011)

I started playing far cry 2 again.

I fucking hate malaria.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 13, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Watching right after I type this. Thanks.



Don't mention it 

This game is going to rule so hard, my spidey senses are going crazy.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 13, 2011)

Same. The FPS cover system actually looks really fluid and effective, much more than anything I've ever seen in an FPS before.

I hope there's no more of the 'Jeep pulls up, sounds like a cougar, scares the fuck out of you, guys get out 5 ft away and pump AK 47 in your face while you're still recovering from the scary ass jeep sound' shit. Seriously, that sound was death!

But really though, this looks so good. I've seen that opening scene been tackled in a number of ways, and none were the way I'd choose. I love how diverse it looks like scenarios can be completed! DO FUCKING WANT


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 13, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Same. The FPS cover system actually looks really fluid and effective, much more than anything I've ever seen in an FPS before.
> 
> I hope there's no more of the 'Jeep pulls up, sounds like a cougar, scares the fuck out of you, guys get out 5 ft away and pump AK 47 in your face while you're still recovering from the scary ass jeep sound' shit. Seriously, that sound was death!
> 
> But really though, this looks so good. I've seen that opening scene been tackled in a number of ways, and none were the way I'd choose. I love how diverse it looks like scenarios can be completed! DO FUCKING WANT



Definitely. The realistic RPG elements can stay and I'm glad that you can now loot bodies, but the ridiculous AI has hopefully been fine tuned. 

As for the cover system, I still haven't figured out why Activision haven't forced either COD company to implement it yet. FPS is a genre where a cover system could be the player's most powerful defence tool.

Can't wait to climb up a friggin' volcano and then jump in.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I remember there were little youtube clips on FarCry 2 focusing on various elements of the game, one featured someone playing 'cat and mouse' with a silenced sniper/other scoped gun that was silenced from FarCry 2 to attract more targets, I never had the opportunity to do anything like that in game.

Also, if I have to do missions to unlock a new set of guns from a damn gun store again, and bloody hunt for every bloody diamond again I'm going to be annoyed. The financial and mission mechanic for Far Cry 2 was very realistic, but very distracting and hindered trying to enjoy the overall game. I hope there's a revamp of all that here.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 13, 2011)

I won't lie - I never played the earlier games despite hearing excellent things - but this looks awesome  I will buy.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 13, 2011)

Here we go. THIS NEVER WORKS, STUPID AI

Fix this for the next game, and I'll be a fucking happy camper. Insanely smart AI (Halo on Heroic+/CoD on Veteran/Crysis 1 and 2) really pisses me off, especially when stealth is supposed to be a viable option.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am liking that there is an excuse that every goddamn person in the world wants you dead this time. I found it kind of strange in 2 that every single freaking person outside wanted you dead, but as soon as you were indoors, you were all cool.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 13, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Here we go. THIS NEVER WORKS, STUPID AI
> 
> Fix this for the next game, and I'll be a fucking happy camper. Insanely smart AI (Halo on Heroic+/CoD on Veteran/Crysis 1 and 2) really pisses me off, especially when stealth is supposed to be a viable option.



... Dumb AI is the bane of good video games


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder if they'll keep a map editor that usable on consoles. That was an amazing and underrated feature. Better than forge, that's for sure.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 13, 2011)

Not enough games give you a map editor... It's one of those awesome and unexpectedly fun things to do, then perfect, then play on.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 13, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Here we go. THIS NEVER WORKS, STUPID AI
> 
> Fix this for the next game, and I'll be a fucking happy camper. Insanely smart AI (Halo on Heroic+/CoD on Veteran/Crysis 1 and 2) really pisses me off, especially when stealth is supposed to be a viable option.



Yeah dude seriously. I remember being all excited to try and be stealthy in FC2 and it just really didn't work. They better not do things all half assed this time around.

I also kind of want the original crazy powers you got like in Far Cry 1. IMO, they made the game.


----------



## Origin (Jun 13, 2011)

I do remember Far Cry 2 vids of all these amazing ways to play and having it turn out to be bullshit, but I was too immersed into the game by then to care.  The core gameplay wowed me, I loved the feel and ballistics of the guns and the forced off crosshair in the hardest mode, made it that much more visceral. It helped me look past the (very) numerous flaws the game had. That and chasing zebras in a dune buggy and having an antelope or whatever accidentally run directly in my path and arc into the horizon after the most abrupt and sickening smack. I jumped but FUCK I laughed.

I hope 3's got that intense, immersive feel too. By the trailer it looks like it does, though the needless XP system will probably nerf it to hell.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 15, 2011)

IMO FarCry 1 originally had that levele of realism and tension that wasn't hindered by a gimmick like aliens/mutants and powers.... Until I reached the mutants and powers. 

FarCry should stay real


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> IMO FarCry 1 originally had that levele of realism and tension that wasn't hindered by a gimmick like aliens/mutants and powers.... Until I reached the mutants and powers.
> 
> FarCry should stay real



I agree, but they should take out the malaria. It looks like it's gone though.

Also, glad to see that they have a leveling system. I love that.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Well it's out!

I got myself a key, can't wait to finish work and have a go.

Anyone have any preliminary thoughts?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2012)

Its a lot of fun, spent all day on it so far. Multi player is pretty fast paced but SP takes in the cake


----------



## Mexi (Nov 30, 2012)

for those that still aren't sure about getting it..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 1, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This game looks amazing, looks infinitely better than 2, which while great was a deeply, deeply flawed game. Looks like they've kicked up the voice acting and script a fair few notches and invested in proper character development as well as better action scenes.
> 
> Colour me extremely excited :3




It's exactly as I predicted, so fucking happy with this game


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 1, 2012)

I just bought like 6 games on Steam, have nearly 12 more I never played, and this had to come out.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 1, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I just bought like 6 games on Steam, have nearly 12 more I never played, and this had to come out.



Its worth it imo. But it still needs some big fixes. Understandable seeing it doesnt technically come out until Tuesday


----------



## Philligan (Dec 1, 2012)

Mexi said:


> for those that still aren't sure about getting it..




This video made me want to get it


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 2, 2012)

Have been playing this all weekend, definitely one of, if not the best game I have played all year!

Between this and work I should be entertained until my Kemper arrives


----------



## Tyler (Dec 2, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> Have been playing this all weekend, definitely one of, if not the best game I have played all year!
> 
> Between this and work I should be entertained until my Kemper arrives



If you ever wanna hit up some co op add zeeConn


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 2, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> If you ever wanna hit up some co op add zeeConn



Cheers man might take you up on that considering all my mates here are being slack fucks


----------



## Radau (Dec 3, 2012)

Man co-op on the 360 version was quite possibly the worst co-op I've ever played. The sound glitched out around 10 minutes in so we had no sound and then it froze.
Single player however is much better!


----------



## thedonal (Dec 3, 2012)

I loved Far Cry:Instincts and FC2.

This looks like a beast of a game that takes it all to another level.


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 3, 2012)

Copy pasta from the "what game are you playing" thread.

Bought and started playing FarCry 3 tonight, finally a FarCry game where it doesn't take a full clip of ammo to the face to kill a single guy. With the damage modelling being like a normal goddamn shooter I'm loving every minute of this game. Still early days and honeymoon period and whatnot but so far it's a strong contender for shooter of the year for me. Please let it stay that way, please don't let me come across some aspect of it that ruins the whole thing.


Now for the updated opinion after playing a bit more. 

I still love the shit out of this game, I've done two missions and spent the rest of the time hunting things to make pouches and haven't had a single moment of not fun. The rate at which pirates randomly turn up in a jeep and start scaring off all my precious game can get a bit irritating at times (usually meaning I have to hoof it back to town to get more ammo after killing them, since I still can't find any damn boars in the map area marked with a boar to upgrade my ammo pouch). Also getting eaten by komodo dragons mid-gunfight is starting to grate but it's an interesting element to the gameplay which provided a huge comedy pay-off when I found a small encampment of pirates and watched them all get killed by a tiger.

Can't wait to get home and play this some more, I might even mortgage my health and get Chinese food for dinner so I don't have to waste play time cooking.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 4, 2012)

Just going to say one thing.

Flamethrower mission


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 4, 2012)

There are a few minor niggles I have regarding this game, but overall it's fucking awesome! One of the best FPS I've ever played, if not the best.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

I have no idea if it contains spoilers or not,but this is video is my only experience with the series


----------



## devolutionary (Dec 4, 2012)

It's pretty fucking swell. Open world, but you don't need to treat it as such. The acting is superb (Vaas is magnificently insane). The AI is damn clever without being overbearing. The guns seems a touch limited and easy to get but still varied enough to be fun. Even the skill system isn't overdone, despite the mysticism. Really enjoying it, so much more than Far Cry 2.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 12, 2012)

vaas is one of the best villains i have ever encountered.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 13, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> vaas is one of the best villains i have ever encountered.



Plus his sister's babin'


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 13, 2012)

i am loving this game, i havn't done many main missions, as i love just exploring the island and taking out camps and shit. right now i'm using the bow with a marksman sight the most. cleared a camp of 5 in about 10 seconds using chain takedowns and the bow. i felt like rambo. fucking boss.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 13, 2012)

will own this by christmas!! huge farcry fan, i remember when the first farcry and crysis games came out, ground breaking stuff (not in the gameplay aspect, graphically)...really enjoyed what they did with far cry 2, but too many big issues fucked it from being brilliant.

From what i hear and have seen, this looks like it'll kick some serious ass!


----------



## Mexi (Dec 13, 2012)

recently got this on the PC and I am loving this. one of the most refreshing FPS experiences in recent memory. Great balance between linear story and open-world dynamics. great voice acting, great mechanics (takedowns/knife combos are awesome as hell) and really diverse gameplay styles.

easily one of the best games of the year imo


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 13, 2012)

Just finished it. Great game, but as with most Ubisoft game it's potential was much greater than it's achievements.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually just finished a full on Far Cry 3 playthrough stream.

WaffleTheEpic

Probably boring as hell, since I was commentating by myself. xD also got a full Dishonored low chaos playthrough up and a few other random games.

I'd definitely give this game a perfect score if it weren't for that last mission with Vaas. That mission alone and the fact that I consistently got stuck on stairs and shit drops the game from a 10/10 to a 9/10. The rest of the game was rock solid, though.


----------



## Origin (Dec 18, 2012)

Other than the fall damage, I couldn't manage to get pissed off at this game. Just superbly done. It leads you along on a story when you want it to, and it pisses off to let you play around and immerse yourself in the metagame for as long as you like. And either way you choose to go in a given session, it's ridiculously fun. The character modelling and voice acting are jaw-dropping. Expected from Ubi Montreal, but christ it's good. Weapons have great ballistics and kick to the point that I was firing off an AK into a flock of birds I intentionally startled just to hear the beautiful goddamn thing punch and caress my eardrums.

The random events that you walk into are often hilarious or frantic and exciting, and are the icing on a beautiful cake. Fuckin' Ubisoft.  If you're on the fence about this game (especially on PC), jump off and buy it.


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been doing sidequests like a boss. I have every pouch but the extended arrow quiver, and most of the signature weapons (cannon, bull, shredder, AMR, ripper) and I've only just gotten to badtown. 


I love the AMR for hunting, it's stupidly overpowered, but it's so satisfying bringing a tiger down in one dreadful shot as opposed to putting 3 into it with the M700 Predator and still having it attach to your leg.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 19, 2012)

I told myself I wouldn't get this until I finished my online course (taking a self-paced online to fill out the semester = bad idea for me), and I'm really regretting that decision  

It's nice hearing real opinions, too, and not just shitty reviews and whiny youtube comments


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

I want this game so bad. I'm getting a little tired of Skyrim after playing it for the past three months.


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 26, 2012)

Far Cry 3 is my laptop's worst enemy, especially since I'm running it on an AMD A8-4500m and 6gb of DDR3 1600 RAM. Also, you got the micro stuttering that I can't seem to get rid of with all AMD GPU's.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 26, 2012)

BillNephew said:


> Far Cry 3 is my laptop's worst enemy, especially since I'm running it on an AMD A8-4500m and 6gb of DDR3 1600 RAM. Also, you got the micro stuttering that I can't seem to get rid of with all AMD GPU's.



Yeah, I got it too, but I just sorta wrote it off as being sluggish because of all the shit I was carrying.  It's not just AMD; I'm using an Nvidia Geforce 1GB graphics card and I got that, even on the lowest settings. So I just ran it on high and dealt with it 
Never really hindered the gameplay or anything, for me. Probably looked like ass on my Twitch.tv stream though


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 27, 2012)

Also, my AMD A8 tends to run at about 88 C when running that game, even with reapplication of thermal paste with some Arctic Silver 5. I've heard changing from Direct X 11 to Direct X 9 is supposed to alleviate the micro stuttering. Which Nvidia are you using? A newer GTX or an older Geforce like a 9800GT? The only gripe I can see anyone having is the gangbang worth of software you are running in the background just to launch it. If you bought it off of steam, you have to first open up steam. Then you have to open up Ubisoft's shitty Uplay software, and THEN, you get to have the privilege of launching the game you bought after being annoyed by all the DRM crap that Ubisoft always puts in their games.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 27, 2012)

Geforce 620 GT I think. I actually mod most of my games so that they're Steamless standalones. :B Hate having to run Steam client in the background so I can play games... That stuff is so stupid.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 29, 2012)

I finished the story a few days ago, now working on all the side stuff, I have liberated all the outposts, completed all the path of the hunter quests, I am also about halfway through the relics and letters of the lost.

This is hands down the best game I have played all year, I love it.


----------



## bargil101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had this game for about a week now and still haven't been able to play it because I got it for the ps3 when my main console is the xbox, but the gameplay I have seen so far is absolutely amazing and I really can't wait to play it! Even though I haven't played it yet, I'm pretty sure that this is my second favourite game of the year after H
alo 4


----------



## thedonal (Jan 14, 2013)

I finished it on the weekend. Fntastic game and some really, REALLY dark scenarios...

It improved on FC2 in one of the most important ways for me- ie converting outposts. That really helped. It was a bit annoying to have a stealthy stakeout of an outpost busted by a hunting leopard, but the animals really gave the environment so much life and immersion.

The odd moment having to reload and heal at the same time under heavy fire brought a few swear words, but this was mostly alleviated by extended clips, silencers and bigger ammo pouches..(plus preparation and running and hiding...)

Full marks to Ubisoft for this one! A great game. I now have to go back, do it all all again- including the side missions and try the alternative choice at the end.  

Or just get on with more music...


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 15, 2013)

I hated this game. 

disregarding the story, its one of the most fun games of 2012. when it lets you choose your engagement, your strategy, your approach. its a hell of a lot of fun.

the story, is just a complete clusterfuck, and too often it puts you in scripted sequences where you're forced to follow a designers idea of "fun" rather than the freeform free wheeling approach the non-story parts of the game take. Its jarring, its frustrating. especially the boss fights. ESPECIALLY the boss fights. and the dream sequences. ugh.

As a sandbox, its fantastic, as a game it falls very very short... 

which sucks, so much potential wasted by some totally terrible script writing and scenario design.


----------



## thedonal (Jan 15, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> I hated this game.
> 
> disregarding the story, its one of the most fun games of 2012. when it lets you choose your engagement, your strategy, your approach. its a hell of a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting. I was actually quite impressed with the script writing. I found the Vaas fight only frustrating because I had an SMG with a tiny clip and had to keep reloading and boosting health at once, due to the relentless attacks.

I don't think the exploration of 'insanity' went quite as deep as was alluded to, but there was sheer horror in the antagonists and some of the situations- particularly Buck. 

The main designer/writer said that the whole game had an implied additional factor that wasn't obvious- but until I play the other end choice, I can't really comment, as I feel it was only sort of alluded to in the loading scenes' Alice in Wonderland quotes....

But then I loved FC2 where many didn't...


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jan 15, 2013)

Fucking awesome game! 
My only complaint is that I wish the developers could have had infinite enemy outposts to keep liberating. Once you liberate all outposts, and by this time I already had all my signature weapons and skills where I was a walking death machine, you basically have no one else to use them on. Sure, when hunting for loot, you stumble on a few pirates here and there, but thats it.
This game could have been so much more fun if there was a way to reset the outposts, but keep all weapons, skills, upgrades etc.
my .02


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jan 16, 2013)

Far Cry 3 High Tides DLC Arrives On PS3

New content released today for co-op story mode.
Hopefully they release dlc for more outposts at some point!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 16, 2013)

So far loving this. The storyline is pretty cool, and exploring the island is fun. I pretty much exclusively use the compound bow because I want to be Rambo.  I try to stealth it and pick people off one by one, but I use the AK-47 for when shit goes down (the pirates mostly use Aks, so ammo is easy to get).

Hunting is pretty fun as well, though I ran over a tiger and somehow didn't kill it. :|

My only issue with the game thus far is that the driving mechanics are a bit sketchy, but only in cars. The other vehicles I've driven are a bit smoother.


----------



## thedonal (Jan 17, 2013)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> Fucking awesome game!
> My only complaint is that I wish the developers could have had infinite enemy outposts to keep liberating. Once you liberate all outposts, and by this time I already had all my signature weapons and skills where I was a walking death machine, you basically have no one else to use them on. Sure, when hunting for loot, you stumble on a few pirates here and there, but thats it.
> This game could have been so much more fun if there was a way to reset the outposts, but keep all weapons, skills, upgrades etc.
> my .02



I think it would be interesting to have the pirates re-take outposts occasionally- up to a point- so you have to strategise how you manage the main story/side missions while maintaining the friendly presence. Maybe choosing the level of a finite force to defend the base.

But I think this might depart a little from the FPS style a bit far- depending on how it was developed.

I always thought it would have been cool in FC2 if there was a time delay on bases being repopulated and the enemy force becoming more formidable each time you wipe out a checkpoint. This would have made an interesting strategy point on whether you battle through or avoid a checkpoint and could have been handy for some mission variation (ie take out a base just before clearing a main objective- to make an escape or escort easier, but not so easy if you've decimated the place before). Clearly, there weren't even markers for bases in FC2, as it was re-populated as soon as you left/re-entered that area.

I've always loved the idea of gameplay choices like this affecting the play going forward- the outcome of story or mission difficulty. It doesn't even have to be a full on RPG style game to do this, either.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 19, 2013)

I just finished the game.

I enjoyed it to an extent, but I found myself very turned off by the story and about 2/3 of the way through, I was just trying to get through the game out of stubbornness more so than enjoyment. Citra was hot. That was about it for me. It was fun hunting animals to craft new holsters and what not, but all of that was done in almost no time at all. 

I played Hitman: Absolution before this one, and it was a much better game. So, on the off chance that somebody would be choosing between the two, my advice is to go with Hitman. Or Skyrim, if you have to get on the sandbox thing.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Feb 19, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I just finished the game.
> 
> I enjoyed it to an extent, but I found myself very turned off by the story and about 2/3 of the way through, I was just trying to get through the game out of stubbornness more so than enjoyment. Citra was hot. That was about it for me. It was fun hunting animals to craft new holsters and what not, but all of that was done in almost no time at all.
> 
> I played Hitman: Absolution before this one, and it was a much better game. So, on the off chance that somebody would be choosing between the two, my advice is to go with Hitman. Or Skyrim, if you have to get on the sandbox thing.



I'd have to agree with with this, I started Far Cry and after a while got tired of the characters and didn't bother finishing it for a few weeks by forcing my self to finish it. My experience with Hitman was much better.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 20, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I just finished the game.
> 
> I enjoyed it to an extent, but I found myself very turned off by the story and about 2/3 of the way through, I was just trying to get through the game out of stubbornness more so than enjoyment. Citra was hot. That was about it for me. It was fun hunting animals to craft new holsters and what not, but all of that was done in almost no time at all.
> 
> I played Hitman: Absolution before this one, and it was a much better game. So, on the off chance that somebody would be choosing between the two, my advice is to go with Hitman. Or Skyrim, if you have to get on the sandbox thing.



I actually didn't like Citra. Had no emotional attachment to her whatsoever. I found Liza much more likable and attractive.

Other than, you know, boob factor.

I spent all my time doing the story and then doing side missions after I finished. Didn't feel burnt out at all.


----------



## Chris_H87 (Feb 22, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I actually didn't like Citra. Had no emotional attachment to her whatsoever. I found Liza much more likable and attractive.
> 
> Other than, you know, boob factor.
> 
> I spent all my time doing the story and then doing side missions after I finished. Didn't feel burnt out at all.



I actually wish there was more to do beyond the story and camps. I love using the bow and sniping, I'd really like to be able to continue with a challenge. Even if there was some kind of danger while relic hunting it would be a bonus.


----------



## F0rte (Feb 28, 2013)

Dunno if you guys have seen this yet or not...
I loved it haha


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 11, 2013)

New FC3 DLC coming out soon, looks AWESOME!


----------



## hairychris (Apr 11, 2013)

Almost completed the main storyline, the "great white hope" aspect of the story is quite erm, potentially racist; but it's amusing that the player & his mates were complete twats and brought the whole thing on themselves.

The boss fights are a bit stupid, which is a pity.

My current load-out is the signature Vector .45, signature 50 cal sniper insta-kill, suppressed 50 cal sniper, flame-thrower. The flame-thrower is worth the price of admission alone!


----------



## thedonal (Apr 11, 2013)

There's an interesting article somewhere by one of the developers (producer I think) alluding to the Alice in Wonderland quotes relating to the feasibility of the whole thing. It's interesting but sadly it also built me up to more of a reveal/punchline at the end- though I like both endings. The Citra ending is hilarious.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 12, 2013)

Got the game yesterday, and am really impressed with it. I had no idea killing pirates would be so much fun


----------



## Jakke (Apr 15, 2013)

Also:

_"What the hell would I do with a tiger skin?"_

-Me; the worst poacher of exotic animals in existence.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 18, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Also:
> 
> _"What the hell would I do with a tiger skin?"_
> 
> -Me; the worst poacher of exotic animals in existence.



If you haven't worked it out yet, the best way to hunt sharks is using the heavy machine gun mounted on the patrol boat.

Subtle? Not. 

In fact, that HMG is the best way to do a LOT of things....


----------



## thedonal (Apr 18, 2013)

hairychris said:


> If you haven't worked it out yet, the best way to hunt sharks is using the heavy machine gun mounted on the patrol boat.
> 
> Subtle? Not.
> 
> In fact, that HMG is the best way to do a LOT of things....


 
Yeah, but there's nothing as fun as stalking with a silenced sniper rifle from a remote spot, picking your targets carefully and hoping you are not spotted.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 27, 2013)

related to below post





Stealth7 said:


> New FC3 DLC coming out soon, looks AWESOME!




Why aren't more people hyped about this?!!

It's standalone (I don't even own FC3!) and it looks FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## Origin (Apr 27, 2013)

I pre-purchased Blood Dragon a while ago, the live action trailer was great.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 28, 2013)

yeah pre-ordered blood dragon because that shit looks hilariously awesome


----------



## hand amputation (Apr 29, 2013)

After reading this thread I won this game on eBay. I can't wait for it to get here! Been looking for a new PS3 for a while now.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (May 1, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Also:
> 
> _"What the hell would I do with a tiger skin?"_
> 
> -Me; the worst poacher of exotic animals in existence.



"How the fuck does a shark skin equal an upgraded quiver? Why couldn't I just do that with pig skin or something? Hey, there's a buffalo..." ~ My logic 

I got Blood Dragon! It's so much fun so far. So many cliches and just so much over the top violence. It's just awesome.


----------



## hand amputation (May 2, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I got Blood Dragon! It's so much fun so far. So many cliches and just so much over the top violence. It's just awesome.



Being a huge Cyberpunk fan, Blood Dragon just does it for me. I love the cheese, the aesthetic, and the music!

I'm about 2.5 hours in and loving every moment of it. Waiting for FC3 to be shipped to me.


----------

